# InTechOpen  mas de 540 libros cientificos gratuitos



## dukex (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola a todos,


Acá les dejo un vínculo que me pasaron y que me parece muy útil para cualquiera que esté  involucrado en disciplinas de la ciencia. entre ellas la electrónica y la electrícidad.

Yo encontré algo que estaba buscando de algoritmos genéticos y programación evolutiva, nunca pensé que lo iba a encontrar gratis.

Lo malo es que es en ingles,
Lo mejor es que hay de todo!!!!!

InTechOpen

saludos y que lo disfruten.


----------



## brianlujan (Ago 30, 2011)

Buen dato dukex...!!! esto va a ayudar mucho a la gente interesada en el estudio =)


----------



## ingWBP (Sep 8, 2011)

lo que estaba buscando buen dato excelente


----------



## renanvinicius (Sep 8, 2011)

muy buen aporte    
no ay nada sobre amplificadores 
pero ay un libro interesante sobre filtros activos que me vendrán muy bien


----------



## dukex (Sep 8, 2011)

salud, buen provecho.


----------

